# One of the many reasons my boyfriend is amazing...



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't believe I've put off showing you guys this for so long! These are some of the absolute cutest things ever.

My boyfriend has been quite good at making me the most adorable hedgehog things possible out of random supplies he has laying around... First off, my necklace. It's cut out of a piece of steel, and the back has our initials etched in...



















Second, another little metal hedgie, this one is cut out of aluminum. It's about the size of a quarter.



















And last, but definitely not least, is usbhedgie! He surprised me with this a few days ago. He's made of paper clips, legos, and chopped up USB cords. So cute!!!




























I love them so much, couldn't help but share.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwww! Those are all adorable!  You got lucky with this guy, hehe.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's got talent!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe! I love them all! What a sweet & talented guy!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh WOW! I really like the usb hedgie!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, what a talented, imaginative and thoughtful boyfriend. Both are great but I love the usb hedgie.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow! He is very creative, sweet and talented! Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Talent and creativity! You are very lucky........ but then so is he!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank everyone.  He's convinced they look like they were made by a 5th grader, but I think they're perfect. He's learned very quickly what to make me to cheer me up. 

On the topic of hand made hedgie stuff... I made these a few months ago for my sister... They are for her Polly Pocket collection. The cage is kinda hard to see, but it's made of 1/4" hardware cloth, has a tiny fleece liner and a bottlecap wheel.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow!! Love them all!! The metal hedgies are beautiful and the usb hedgie had me cracking up~how creative! Now your teeny tiny hedgie with a cage and wheel~ OMG just too much!! Thanks for posting these. I've been having such a stressful week at work and needed that!!   
~Mel


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Your little hedgies are adorable! I love the pink one the best. And the bottle cap wheel - genius!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

All of them are so adorable!! You both are very talented! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are so great  You are both very talented. I really liked USB Hedgie too, that was so imaginative.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love that little cage! And the metal work is a creative art. Did you guys ever think of starting a sell-able collection?


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Do neither of you have anything better to do with your time!? :shock: 

lol... the most adorable things and yes, I'm jealous too...


----------

